# الاغتياب والنميمة



## النهيسى (9 ديسمبر 2010)

ا*لاغتياب والنميمة*
*البابا شنوده*


*
الاغتياب  *


ومعناها ان انسانا يتكلم بالسوء على غيره فى غيبته 
وربما لا يجرؤ ان يقول شيئا من هذا فى حضرته 
وقد يحرص كل الحرص ان يظل كلامه 
مستورا لا يصل اطلاقا الى هذا الشخص 
ومن امثلة 
 الغيبة 
 ما يقال للرؤساء والكبار وعلى راىالمثل 
( الملك من هيبته يشتم فى غيبته )

ومن اضرار الاغتياب ان الشخص الذى 
يساء اليه سرا ليست لديه الفرصة للدفاع 
عن نفسه لا نه لا يعرف !

فان كان الذين يسمعون من النوع الذى 
يصدق كل ما يسمعه ففى هذه الحالة تسوء
 سمعته وهو لا يدرى ودون ان تكون
 امامه فرصة لشرح الحقيقة وتوضيح
 الامور وشرحها وتبرير ما ينسب اليه

والغيبة تدل على ان صاحبها تنقصه الشجاعة والجراة 

بل قد تدل على انه يتصف بالرياء
 والنفاق ان كان يقول كلاما عكس
 هذا فى حضرة من يسئ اليه باغتيابه..


*
النميمة *


وهى مسك سيرة الناس والتحدث عن
 اخطائهم او نسبة اخطاء اليهم
والنميمة مرض منتشر بين الكثيرين 
فاذ لايجدون شيئا نافعا يتحدثون فيه يجعلون
 اخبار الناس مادة مفضلة لاحاديثهم 
وبخاصة ما تحمله هذه الاخبار من انتقادات
 وتحليل للمواقف وشرح الاخطاء والنقائص

ولذلك فمن ضمن اسباب النميمة الفراغ

فالانسان المشغول باستمرار لا يجد 
وقتا يتحدث فيه عن اخبار الناس واخطائهم
 والسيدة العاملة قد تكون اقل وقوعا فى
 هذه الخطية من السيدات الجالسات 
فى البيوت ولا حديث لهن الا عن اخبار الجيران
والتلميذ فى ايام الامتحانات وهو 
مشغول بدروسه ومراجعتها لا يجد وقتا 
يجلس فيه مع زميل يتحدثان فى مساوئ 
الاخرين واذا فتح له هذا الموضوع 
لا يجد دافعا داخليا للاسترسال فيه....

لذلك اشغل نفسك حتى لا تقع فى الادانة والنميمة

وايضا من اسباب النميمة معاشرة النمامين

لانهم يفتحون لك امثال هذه الموضوعات
 وان فتحتها انت يشجعونك على الاسترسال فيها
ومع هؤلاء النمامين تشعر ان مسك 
سيرة الناس شئ عادى لا غرابة فيه بل تشعر
 انه مجال للتسلية وربما تجد فيه متعة 
ان كان مختلطا بروح المرح فتستمر 
دون ان يستيقظ ضميرك ودون حرج


​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (9 ديسمبر 2010)

وصف المرض مع تحديد مساوئه ، ثم نصائح غالية لعلاجه

ألف شكر أخى الحبيب على هذا الإنتقاء الممتاز من أقوال البابا ، التى كلها درر من عطايا الروح القدس
فما أحوجنا للتدقيق فيما نقوله ، لئلا ندان به بدلاً من أن نتبرر به
فبكلامك تتبرر وبكلامك تُدان


----------



## النهيسى (9 ديسمبر 2010)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> وصف المرض مع تحديد مساوئه ، ثم نصائح غالية لعلاجه
> 
> ألف شكر أخى الحبيب على هذا الإنتقاء الممتاز من أقوال البابا ، التى كلها درر من عطايا الروح القدس
> فما أحوجنا للتدقيق فيما نقوله ، لئلا ندان به بدلاً من أن نتبرر به
> فبكلامك تتبرر وبكلامك تُدان


شكرا جدا
الرب يباركك
مرور رااائع
 جدا جدا​


----------

